# Bird ID Please



## falconboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi all,

Sorry about the dud photo, but pretty sure someone on here can ID this bird. I can't find my field guide.

I hear these birds regularly (especially lately), so I think they are common, but don't often see them - this one decided to rest for the night in our tree. We usually get wattle birds and native minors/mynas. Might sound a bit odd, but these ones sound sort of like a duck. Yes, a duck. :shock:

Thanks!


----------



## falconboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Quite possibly - I'm assuming someone will recognise it from its distinctive patterning under the feathers and the barring under the tail....


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 1, 2007)

I think it might be a type of native cuckoo,
a common Koel maybe..the make a noise like 'koo wee' amoungst other noises


----------



## jonesc1 (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm thinking juvenile pheasant coucal, undersides a bit light, and doesnt have the black head of breeding adults, but that would be my guess

Juvenile Pheasant Coucal- Centropus phasianinus


----------



## jonesc1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Nope, wrong, Common Koel, my bad


----------



## falconboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow, thanks, a bit of a google and it definitely looks like a female Koel. Nice to see something thats 'rarely seen' (especially since I am not up at their normal calling time!!)

'Although rarely seen, Koels are well known to many Australians for their loud, repetitive calls, which are particularly noticeable early in the morning.' Females call is 'keek-keek-keek-keek'


----------



## Magpie (Nov 1, 2007)

It's a Magpie


----------



## falconboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Even I know its not a Magpie, Magpie.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 2, 2007)

They turn up at this time of year around the Shire FB,


----------



## bump73 (Nov 2, 2007)

There's one in a tree outside my bed room most mornings....

So so noisy...wakes me up all the time:x


----------



## expansa1 (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes I agree falconboy, definitely 1000% a female Koel.


----------



## falconboy (Nov 2, 2007)

JasonL said:


> They turn up at this time of year around the Shire FB,



Theres a bit less bush up my part of the shire Jason, so unfortunately not lucky enough to see much wildlife except pain in the backside possums. Terrible when seeing a Koel is a thrill isn't it!!??


----------



## coxy (Nov 2, 2007)

falconboy said:


> Wow, thanks, a bit of a google and it definitely looks like a female Koel. Nice to see something thats 'rarely seen' (especially since I am not up at their normal calling time!!)
> 
> 'Although rarely seen, Koels are well known to many Australians for their loud, repetitive calls, which are particularly noticeable early in the morning.' Females call is 'keek-keek-keek-keek'


I think i might have one near my house, there is a bird that starts calling about 2am till about 5am and stops when the other birds start, the ppl i live with think im crazy haha, the only other birds i ever hear at that time of night is the occasional plover.


----------



## Radar (Nov 2, 2007)

Thats probably it coxy, especially if someones got a mulberry tree nearby, lol, wait till the males start having territorial disputes and you get about 4 or 5 involved at 5am. Good Fun.


----------



## coxy (Nov 2, 2007)

Its annoying when trying to get to sleep at 4am, I don't mind when all the birds are going off kinda like a constant chorus, but when its just one really loud bird its annoying.


----------



## wil (Nov 2, 2007)

kookaburra


----------



## falconboy (Nov 2, 2007)

wil said:


> kookaburra



I think we've worked out its not a Magpie or Kookaburra, but thanks anyway! :lol:


----------



## cockney red (Nov 2, 2007)

*Emu...*


----------



## falconboy (Nov 2, 2007)

I was waiting for someone to say Penguin or Pelican. :shock:


----------



## cockney red (Nov 2, 2007)

*Dont be silly. Dont look nothing like a pelican or a penguin.:shock:*


----------

